# Any breeders in or around Bristol?



## Andrew (Aug 28, 2013)

In a few months, I'll have to get some new mice so testing the waters - anyone in the Bristol area?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Im not in bristol but a few hours away in stoke on trent if thats any good to you


----------



## Andrew (Aug 28, 2013)

andypandy29us said:


> Im not in bristol but a few hours away in stoke on trent if thats any good to you


Noted. My partner's got family near Wigan so there's every possibility I might be travelling that way at some point right when I may need a new little one. Thanks


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have tri bucks now but will have plenty available at the beginning of october


----------

